# TRIFECTA Cruze DIESEL Calibration: +50WHP/+66ft-lbs without DPF issues!



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Does flash loader device mean no laptop needed?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm woulda swore I read on here that they were not going to do a Diesel tune.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neirfin said:


> Does flash loader device mean no laptop needed?


No. The current generation flash loader device is the TRIFECTA RED Cable (USB to OBD2); a laptop is needed for installation.

By offloading the device communications and protocol overhead to a laptop computer, in effect (and in our opinion) the TRIFECTA RED Cable (USB to OBD2) flash loader device itself is more future proof.

A standalone flash loader solution such as a handheld programmer will still "need" a laptop: any GM updates if provided will still require internet access and a personal computer, first to install the file from a personal computer to the handheld programmer, and then from the handheld programmer to the vehicle.


With every TRIFECTA flash loader mechanism, a comprehensive flash recovery function featureset is included to recover the vehicle in case of a truncated or interrupted flash install. Our recovery feature will recover from any ECM state.


The TRIFECTA powertrain recalibration for the MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel includes a comprehensive program that includes increased power from the LUZ engine (without negatively affecting the DPF particulate accumulation factors and without increasing DEF consumption) and improved shift logic and quicker shifts from the Aisin AF40 6-speed automatic transmission with increased clutch pack engagement pressure settings to compliment the increased power.


This calibration includes divergent environmental testing and will perform consistently in different elevations, cold/heat, and on winter diesel blends.



The TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming includes:

-Lowers DEF consumption, while lowering the DPF particulate (soot) accumulation rate (vs stock). (Less visits to the dealership: less likely to require manual DPF regeneration than stock)

-Includes an Aisin AF40 automatic transmission recalibration for a complete power delivery profile: Power feels linear and immediately responsive.

-Better MPG through improvements made to the combustion cycle and the Aisin AF40 reprogramming.

-TRIFECTA validation standards apply to this powertrain calibration: extended testing of 100,000 miles with 100 hrs of wide open throttle testing; superior mechanical longevity and engine/transmission lifespan.


+66 [email protected] RPM and +51 [email protected]

(Peak vs Peak gains of +50 ft-lbs and +39 WHP)

(And if you're counting: +155 [email protected] RPM)



[email protected]


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This sounds like the real deal. I'm excited!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Good looking tune.



TRIFECTA said:


> You're looking at the "fastest Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ in North America" (as of September 22nd 2014).


Got any timeslips you'd like to share?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

now that's better a tune that will adjust our transmissions with the upgraded tune because I feel the transmission could use some tweaking BUT i must say i still like fleece performance because of the power that makes but i wish the transmission was also updated


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Impressive. Will be curious to see how the new VW MK7 Golf TDI's once tuned stack up against the Cruze TD.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Bump. Want more info! Pretty exciting, Maybe this will get some competative pricing going.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a stock kind of guy - but those are some impressive numbers.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

They are, and don't seem to be trying to max out at all cost like the 50hp Fleece that _may_ cause extra regens.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dang dang dang!!! Last year I made an inquiry on this, and Steven (Weller) replied stating they had no plans yet. I then sold my red cable.

Now I want my red cable back... 

Looks like I'll be saving money for this tune. Fleece, support wise, has been most disappointing...


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I want to see pricing!!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

How soon until this available?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

TheRealHip said:


> How soon until this available?


It's available now for 549.00 I just looked.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You have link?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.wot-tuning.com/store/product/2057-2014-chevrolet-cruze-20l-turbo-diesel/


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> They are, and don't seem to be trying to max out at all cost like the 50hp Fleece that _may_ cause extra regens.


Trifecta has with the 1.4T taken a more conservative performance approach, trading that last bit of extra performance for better reliability and drivability.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Looks like I'll be saving money for this tune. Fleece, support wise, has been most disappointing...


Exactly what I was worried about, do a tune, and then forget all about it.

Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my Fleece tune but some tweaking or updates would be nice.

No way I would shell out more money just to get this tune though.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Group Buy??


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like HP and torque come in a lot sooner. Hopefully takes out the lag from dead stop.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*Trade-In Program:*



MilTownSHO said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my Fleece tune





MilTownSHO said:


> No way I would shell out more money just to get this tune though.



You don't have to:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...e-cruze-diesel-efilive-tuner.html#post1415682

Even trade. Applies to anyone on CruzeTalk whom has purchased a Fleece Performance Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner before today (before September 24th 2014).

You're good with the power right now, but how about even more power, improved shifting, and less/fewer intrusive DPF regen cycles to go along with the power that you've already got?


[email protected]


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TRIFECTA said:


> You're good with the power right now, but how about even more power, improved shifting, and less/fewer intrusive DPF regen cycles to go along with the power that you've already got?


The power looks about the same when comparing the two (speaking strictly from the numbers) unless I am seeing something wrong (which is possible I have been up for over 24 hours now.)

I have had never had a DPF regen feel intrusive, in fact I have never noticed one running until I turned the car off and the fan was still blasting away during cool down.

I am interested in the "improved shifting" though. I haven't noticed any issues with the tune in regards to shifting but am always welcome to an improvement.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd love to tune my Cruze, but I have two major concerns:

A) Unless the Cruze can be tuned back to stock and the tune is undetectable by the service department at the dealership, it will void the 7 year warranty that I spent way too long negotiating lol. I heard that the Cruze has an ECM that is encrypted or something like that (I don't know enough about computers to fully know) and even if you return it to stock, the encryption will no longer be there and the service department will be able to tell you tuned it. 

B) How is everything going to hold up to the extra power? DPF, DEF consumption, the turbo, the transmission, and basically every component of the car that somehow relates to the drivetrain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> Hmm woulda swore I read on here that they were not going to do a Diesel tune.


What was posted at the time was that Trifecta didn't have a CDT tune, which was true. Now they do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I'd love to tune my Cruze, but I have two major concerns:
> 
> A) Unless the Cruze can be tuned back to stock and the tune is undetectable by the service department at the dealership, it will void the 7 year warranty that I spent way too long negotiating lol. I heard that the Cruze has an ECM that is encrypted or something like that (I don't know enough about computers to fully know) and even if you return it to stock, the encryption will no longer be there and the service department will be able to tell you tuned it.
> 
> B) How is everything going to hold up to the extra power? DPF, DEF consumption, the turbo, the transmission, and basically every component of the car that somehow relates to the drivetrain.


I can't speak to "A", but there is reason to believe GM detunes their systems to lower the cost of ownership and hopefully longer life of the components. We also know that GM has a system flash that causes regens to occur more frequently for those people driving mainly city and not getting their cars to operating temperatures long enough. This information came to light about a month ago in another thread. The fact that Trifecta doesn't push the hardware to the limit shows they understand good engineering practices. In the gas world, there is at least one tuner who doesn't seem to understand that you cannot push the hardware to the limit and expect it to last. Yes, there is some risk to these tunes and vehicles with weaker parts have seen those parts fail relatively quickly, but for the most part Trifecta's gas performance tunes haven't caused any issues with longevity or reliability. I expect to see the same with this tune.

Edit: My ECO MT is stock - I'm summarizing what I've seen here over the past two plus years.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread cleaned. Please keep this on-topic. If you wish to discuss non-Cruze related diesel tunes and other owners' experiences with them, you may do so on the off-topic section of the forum.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I just placed my order. Hope it gets here fast.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So is this considered a 'budget tune?'
Do we send a log file back on this to see if we need a retune?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't wait to hear some real world user chime in on this tune. I'm actually semi-interested since it seems to address some tranny shifting issues and can hopefully completely remove the dreaded lag from stop.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Can't wait to hear some real world user chime in on this tune. I'm actually semi-interested since it seems to address some tranny shifting issues and can hopefully completely remove the dreaded lag from stop.


I tried the 50 HP tune tonight just for shits and giggles.

There is NO lag.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You already got yours?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> You already got yours?


NO, I currently own the Fleece tune


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Very interested in this Trifecta tune option. Would love to get rid of that throttle lag on acceleration, and better auto trans shifting. But, I am wondering how easy it is to switch back to OEM tune if the car needs to go in for service?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

If your service department is verifying the the computer program when you do regular maintenance, then you need a new service department. They really need probable cause.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I also dislike the amount of lag from a dead stop, you certainly have to be aware of it when merging. The car does have plenty of power after the initial couple of seconds, in fact it's fun. I understand why GM did it though, this engine puts out some respectable torque numbers stock.

I am also curious if this tune works the same way as the 1.4t tune with regard to GM service.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope you all realize that any recalibration of the OEM ECM tune will surely void the drive train warranty. At least this is the case with the 5th Gen Camaro and C6 Corvettes.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> If your service department is verifying the the computer program when you do regular maintenance, then you need a new service department. They really need probable cause.


They aren't the police.
Probable cause, that cracked me up! :biglaugha:


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got my cable in the mail. They emailed me said tune will be another 24 to 48 hours. Something about a security problem they are working on.
Can't wait.......


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

100,000 mile test? 100hrs W.O.T.? Is that on one car?(How long did that take.?.). Like to check reliability and durability? Or 50 test CDIs at 2k miles each, which doesnt give much long term data.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> 100,000 mile test? 100hrs W.O.T.? Is that on one car?(How long did that take.?.). Like to check reliability and durability? Or 50 test CDIs at 2k miles each, which doesnt give much long term data.


Highly doubt it was 50 test mules but I wondered myself how they could possibly claim those numbers of testing in such a short time.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> Something about a security problem they are working on.


Security problem with what?!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Mike,

Just wanted to let you know we are still working on your order. Our engineers identified a slight problem with the security algorithm that needs to be resolved before we can issue your tune to you. I believe we should have it resolved within the next 24--48 hours or so. We'll email your tune once it is ready.

Thanks,

Steven

This is the email I got.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Weird, so much for the 100,000 miles of testing.

Glad they identified a problem though and are fixing it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet that the problem is with the software security that prevents users from sharing the tune or installing it on multiple vehicles rather than with anything relating to vehicle operation. It's probably either too open that their intellectual property would be at risk or it's preventing users from installing even on the correct vehicle.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Sucks that our tune is almost twice as expensive as the gas version... Would love to give it a try though... I keep telling myself to not use the credit card...not use the credit card...not use the credit card....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Sucks that our tune is almost twice as expensive as the gas version... Would love to give it a try though... I keep telling myself to not use the credit card...not use the credit card...not use the credit card....


I thought the same thing about the price but I bit and finally ordered the Fleece tune originally.

Just sent it in to trade for this one and I miss it so much. I can't image having to stay stock again. The car feels like such a dog.

Hoping this one is just as good if not better!


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Extra power is always nice but I'm really interested in the transmission part. The darn car is way to downshift happy at throtles below full throttle. Also I wouldn't mind if the car redline was lower. Car hardly makes any power near redline.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I will decide whether or not to buy it once I hear some peoples experience with it.

TRIFECTA: Any chance of a military discount or group buy discount?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

They received my Fleece unit today, I will update on my impressions and a comparison as soon as I get Trifecta's


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe someone could do a 0-60 run before and after the tune and get some rough times to compare ..When I do a 0-60 it's always right around 10 seconds and I find that a little on the slow side


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Maybe someone could do a 0-60 run before and after the tune and get some rough times to compare ..When I do a 0-60 it's always right around 10 seconds and I find that a little on the slow side


.

A member on here (Danny5 I believe) posted video of him at the drag strip with the Fleece tune.

That video was not impressive.

This tune doesn't make it a race car, it improves overall drive ability.

Trust me though, you will notice a big difference in how hard the car pulls.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I remember the video..If the tune reduces the spool up time off the line it should be a fair bit quicker.. That's the main thing I think needs improving on this car.. The first 20 feet or so are like slow motion


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> Just got my cable in the mail. They emailed me said tune will be another 24 to 48 hours. Something about a security problem they are working on.
> Can't wait.......


Well it's been over 48 hours, did they email you the tune?

Thoughts, impressions?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

They emailed the tune. Then sent another email and told me to hold up. They are fixing ezflash for this tune.

I was really excited until I saw the second email.

I can't wait.........


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> They emailed the tune. Then sent another email and told me to hold up. They are fixing ezflash for this tune.
> 
> I was really excited until I saw the second email.
> 
> I can't wait.........


That's just torture, I'm going crazy driving mine stock.

I'm hoping they send out my cable soon. :tongue:


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Got the newest EZ Flash and it took about 8 minutes to do the 'tune'.

All I can say is WHOA.

Went for about a 20 minute drive. The lag from a dead stop is almost gone. Just a little there but not to bad. It is way faster. Feels like a different car.

Need to drive it and see how the mileage is and stuff.

So far really glad.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

TheRealHip said:


> Got the newest EZ Flash and it took about 8 minutes to do the 'tune'.
> 
> All I can say is WHOA.
> 
> ...


I hope this ends up being a good as it sounds! 
I am very interested in this tune. 
Keep us posted on your mileage changes.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I should get my cable any day, can't wait! I absolutely loved the trifecta tune I had on my hhr ss.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Still waiting on them to "be in touch with me shortly" 

So far they have had my Fleece tune as a trade for 5 days without shipping me a cable (well 6 if you count today)

Really starting to get annoyed

Glad you like the tune, least gives me hope for when I get mine


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Keep us posted on your mileage changes.


Can't speak for Trifecta tune, but my mileage has gone down 3-4 MPG since going back to stock from the Fleece tune


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Can't speak for Trifecta tune, but my mileage has gone down 3-4 MPG since going back to stock from the Fleece tune


Is it diesel winter additive time where you are now?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> I should get my cable any day, can't wait! I absolutely loved the trifecta tune I had on my hhr ss.


I know Trifecta does great work. Back when I used to live in Washington State, about 6 years ago Vince tuned my 06' 2.4 Cobalt SS with Garrett turbo kit from scratch and it ran like a top on all OEM parts except larger injectors. I am sure that this tune for the Cruze will be just a great.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Is it diesel winter additive time where you are now?


No not quite yet

I noticed a MPG increase the whole time I had the Fleece tune installed, not to mention gobs of extra power of course. :grin:


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my cable today and tested trifecta tune for diesel. First impression is good! Not near as dramatic of an increase as had on hhr ss but was not expecting or wanting it to be. I think this is going to be just what I wanted what gm should have given us!!! Nothing dramatic, not enough increase to effect longevity and fuel economy but much better normal every day driving experience. Definitely a noticeable difference... I hope it increases my normal driving mpg also to early to tell plus recently seems my mpg has dropped anyway, winter fuel?

Before spite all the low end torque it is supposed to have it would not even spin the tires. It seemed pretty good at small throttle changes but if you went half or full throttle was kind of a dog. original 0-60 was 10.02 seconds now 0-60 7.89 still just barely spins the tires but acceleration is more like it should be. Best part is normal driving is more responsive and some of the screwed up stock shift responses of transmission are improved. I mostly want good fuel mpg so if that increases I will say it is definitely worth the money.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

ok so wife drove car today.... I had not told her about getting it tuned and was kind of thinking about not telling her just to avoid the whole discussion about cost etc... so before she left just said let me know if you notice anything different. I wasnt sure the change was enough she would even notice it. Her response was: it has more pickup now, in fact it could be turned back a little. of course i do not agree with the last part.:eusa_clap:


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope the rest of you get your tunes quickly! I always wanted to tune my '12 1LT, but never seemed to be able to bite the $400 bullet. It's great to see that a company such as Trifecta is offering their product/support to this portion of the community, considering that the Cruze diesel configuration is not as widely adopted as the 1.4t. 

I'm very interested in the fuel economy, transmission behavior and lag reduction results. The car does seem to be a little downshift happy for my taste, and merging could be made a little easier in rush hour traffic.

Thank you in advance to both Trifecta and the early-adopters of their product(s)!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Quite the claims for this programmer. Hard to believe entirely.
I'm not a buyer for my wife's Crude-D but I'll be programming my '16 Canyon. 2.8D for sure so it's good to see options showing up the light duty diesels.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I now have the Trifecta tune installed, haven't had much road time with it yet.

I will be writing a comparison between Fleece and Trifecta in the next few days.

At this point only thing I can tell you is passing power is BACK, my lord I missed it. Shifts feel more crisp and it's definitely touchy with the throttle.

Stay tuned.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> Stay tuned.


I see what you did there.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I now have the Trifecta tune installed, haven't had much road time with it yet.
> 
> I will be writing a comparison between Fleece and Trifecta in the next few days.
> 
> ...


really interested in fuel economy compared to stock when driving conservative.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've had it for 3 days and mileage seems to be the same. I'm trying not to 'hotrod' too much.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

oilburner said:


> really interested in fuel economy compared to stock when driving conservative.


Next full tank I complete I will let you know the difference. 

Probably be only a week or so.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Well I've run into one hiccup but from comparing with another member with the same tune I am going to disconnect the battery, reflash, and see if it corrects itself.

The power delivery under normal throttle is unpredictable. It's not linear at all. Makes it hard to just drive normally.

From a stop, it either takes off like a bat out of ****, then the power just DROPS or it barely moves then takes off like a rocket ship.

I will reflash it Tuesday night when I get back into town and will update.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Keep us updated, thanks!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't forget, update is coming I woke up sick as a dog my last day in Vegas and have been hiding out at home trying to get better.

In other words I have not played around with it yet.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Who else pulls it in M5 and M6 to watch the speedo race up to triple digits instead of Tach racing to the gutless 4K range?
Bad for tranny???


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I need to do more testing, have not had opportunity for true highway mpg test but so far in town seems to be a few mpg higher. On previous cars I had a choice to select what would switch between stock and tune. i had chosen cruse control button. this time i did not get a choice. i am guessing diesel ecm is different?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

So far, my fuel mileage has dropped... but it's not really a fair comparison because the tune wasn't installed for the whole tank and the fact the colder weather leads to decreased mileage.

VERY happy to have the car tuned though, it truly wakes up the car and makes driving it much more enjoyable.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> So far, my fuel mileage has dropped... but it's not really a fair comparison because the tune wasn't installed for the whole tank and the fact the colder weather leads to decreased mileage.
> 
> VERY happy to have the car tuned though, it truly wakes up the car and makes driving it much more enjoyable.


Did you get the throttle issue solved?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Luigi said:


> Did you get the throttle issue solved?


Hope this isn't a program problem. Did you talk with Trifecta about it?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Hope this isn't a program problem. Did you talk with Trifecta about it?


No I didn't after comparing notes with another tuned member he looked into it as well.

He seems to think it's a boost spike, which I agree with. He was able to determine that the boost immediately spikes to 19 psi once it shifts into 2nd gear, causing the huge and unwanted surge.

I think it's just a programming issue, the boost needs to be more linear in correspondence with throttle input.

IMHO there is no reason for a huge boost surge when just trying to accelerate normally. If anything your killing gas mileage from the rapid acceleration.

He states it took him about 50 miles of driving to adjust his driving style and he is used to it. Me personally, I have put a way more than 50 miles on it and I still am not used to it.

I have been dragging my feet on contacting Trifecta about this as I have been sick as a dog since Monday. I'm just now starting to feel better.

I think I am going to shoot them an email though. That issue is the only thing I dislike about the tune. 

Otherwise it's fantastic, I passed two cars today on my way to work and was doing over 90 in a flash. I would not go back to stock.

I will update if I learn more.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

That's funny. I was going to work and I wanted to go ' a little' faster,,,,,, was up to 90 before I realized it. Really glad with this tune and would not go back to stock.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Good ole boost spike know it very well


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

mine has a surge at one point also but not bad i kind of like it


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Will your company guarantee GM will not be able to detect the flash due to warranty concerns. If so I would like to see it in writing.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

oreo382 said:


> Will your company guarantee GM will not be able to detect the flash due to warranty concerns. If so I would like to see it in writing.


This is gas motor thinking right here. Diesel motors aren't their fragile little cousins, and if you are on the fence at all about a tune and whether it could void your warranty, then I recommend you STAY away. Please don't buy a tune. Please don't consider a tune. Just forget you saw this thread. Heck, this is good advice for Diesel or GAS.

Now Diesel emissions controls... That's where my worries lay.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been doing higher than average freeway driving, and I appear to have taken a 3mpg hit over my previous tune. I am barely getting 39mpg at the moment. Anybody notice an MPG drop?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I've been doing higher than average freeway driving, and I appear to have taken a 3mpg hit over my previous tune. I am barely getting 39mpg at the moment. Anybody notice an MPG drop?


Not good news...


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> I've been doing higher than average freeway driving, and I appear to have taken a 3mpg hit over my previous tune. I am barely getting 39mpg at the moment. Anybody notice an MPG drop?


That's pretty low, I averaged 41.5 over a 350 mile trip with the "cruze" set at 78-83. It was pretty warm though. Do you fill at the same station? Have they changed the blend by chance? Hopefully it's not running into more regen cycles. 

I think I would be just as happy with a trans only tune. It would be great if it would shift at a lower RPM under WOT. Watching the tack cross 3500-4000 just bugs me, there's just not much up there.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am not aware of any "blend" changes here in AZ. Heck, it's still mid 90s during the day!


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> I need to do more testing, have not had opportunity for true highway mpg test but so far in town seems to be a few mpg higher. On previous cars I had a choice to select what would switch between stock and tune. i had chosen cruse control button. this time i did not get a choice. i am guessing diesel ecm is different?


I got a response from them and they said this one is different there is no way of switching from one to the other which is fine with me especially on this car. I noticed when I installed it there is an option in the ezflash to choose stock tune if you desire to go back to original. Oh see other response on mpg just did a good highway mpg test.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I've been doing higher than average freeway driving, and I appear to have taken a 3mpg hit over my previous tune. I am barely getting 39mpg at the moment. Anybody notice an MPG drop?


Yep, same here. My mileage has decreased 3-4 MPG on average. 

I was trying to attribute it to the weather getting colder. You don't have that problem so I guess it solves that question.

Last time I looked I was getting 40-42 MPG with this new tune. 

My drive is 85% county backroads and freeway.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I hope this ends up being a good as it sounds!
> I am very interested in this tune.
> Keep us posted on your mileage changes.


Ok everyone just got back from what I consider the perfect real world mpg test and I was shocked and pleasantly surprised, I am so excited!!! I went for 40 miles there and back, so the temperature and winds were the same. Elevation changes also the same. This was in Oklahoma in USA, temp was 80 degrees Fahrenheit, its usually windy here - today was only 6 mile per hour wind. So test was half the time into the wind and half the time with the wind. Approx. 5 miles was 50 mph with 10 stop lights. Today I was lucky and caught almost all of them on green so only had to slow down or come to a complete stop 2 times. The rest was highway with cruise control set to 64 mph. Often I use ac but today was ac off and windows down. Before trifecta tune I would have averaged 46 mpg to 47 mpg which is right at epa rated 46 mpg highway. Today and I am still having a hard time believing it but get this..... 57.4 mpg avg!!! I have no idea if oklahoma changes to a winter time fuel blend or not, this is oct 20, 2014, based on this I would definitely assume we are on normal summer blend. wohooo!!!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just tossing this out there; remember that more power takes more fuel. Unless you're very sure the driving style with and without the tune are extremely consistent there's really no way to accurately gauge fuel consumption.

Most people will realize this, but it needs to be kept in mind.

I would be very surprised if a tuned car got appreciably worse or better mileage based on a tune IF the driving is 100% consistent. Usually it takes careful effort deliberately driving two way averages over a marked course in calm conditions between modifications (A-B-A testing) to prove a change in efficiency.

Using trending data over time is a poor way of quantifying fuel efficiency. I change very little about my driving, it's very consistent and bordering on hypermiling, and my fuel usage is all over the map even when just monitoring daily usage on my way into work, which is a VERY consistent drive.

The trigger for me was hearing how the throttle mapping has changed, giving more power for a given pedal position. Without realizing it, it seems many would be accelerating quicker.

Just sayin.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I completely agree Blue. Which is why I used the word "appear." The only real world test I've done is during my trips to SoCal and back. Not willing to drive 700 miles just to see if what I am seeing is accurate. 

When the "halo" effect has worn off, then we'll be able to determine what the real world mpg is with this particular tune.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Just tossing this out there; remember that more power takes more fuel. Unless you're very sure the driving style with and without the tune are extremely consistent there's really no way to accurately gauge fuel consumption.
> 
> Most people will realize this, but it needs to be kept in mind.
> 
> ...


Blue Angel While what you are saying is somewhat true I am afraid you missed the point here. Without being on a dyno with exact temperature, humidity, elevation, fuel quality same, engine temperature same, testing differences back to back of course there are going to be variables. However we are talking about real world numbers I experienced as an avg under the conditions I listed on the same road I have tested multiple times before.

You are wrong about your assumption of tuning. One can either tune for speed and power or for fuel efficiency or in some cases for both and that is the beauty of turbo charging. Turbos only really kick in supplying extra forced air when you are under aggressive acceleration, on other cars I didn't see boost pressure unless I was at or near full throttle; if you drive gently it uses roughly the same fuel as a non turbo charged vehicle. A factory tuned car almost always uses narrow band 02 sensors which are really only good for rough automatic adjustments to fuel trim at cruising speeds or rpm. One thing you find out quick when you install your own turbo on a non turbo car is that for acceleration the cars computer ignores 02 sensor and goes off of the programmed fuel mapping to decide under current conditions how much fuel to supply. You learn really fast that not only will you have to change the computers mapping at all the different conditions as read from all the sensors to account for the varying levels of boost and therefore the now changed amount of air supply. Of course this means more fuel will also be needed and the 02 sensor supplied is absolutely of no help in determining the needed amount. You also discover that you will have to install a wide-band sensor to determine exactly what air ratio it is running at as the narrow-band air/fuel ratio gauge is just a very active light display as it constantly flickers from rich to lean. During the tuning you realize that a factory tune is often far from optimal and it is done that way for emissions and includes a large safety margin which leans towards being rich and conservative timing. They also allows for variation from engine to engine differences even though they are all made the same. Sometimes they even detune for other reasons like marketing of another more expensive model etc... or an attempt to limit the idiots out there from destroying a part and giving the car model bad reliability ratings etc...

Anyway so with a turbo car you simply tune for economy when driving easy or cruising and for acceleration you increase boost over factory and adjust the amount of needed fuel. The result is you get the best of both worlds.

On our diesel cars they not only detuned them but severely in my opinion limited the torque production. I guess they did that to allow more of a safety margin for the axles and transmission. The tunes you can buy also allow a little safety margin for variability between cars, you could possibly get even better performance from paying more for dyno time and more exact fine tuning on your exact vehicle. This trifecta tune we are talking about in this thread mentions that they modified the programmed torque limits, changed the shifting of the transmission and modified when the torque converter on the auto is allowed to go into lockup instead of slipping. They also mentioned they improved the process of regen which on our diesels in canada and usa decreases our fuel economy in order to meet strict emission standards. I assume they also may have improved the amount of boost during acceleration and possibly improved the air fuel ratio during cruise.

So Blue Angel yes the tune can increase fuel economy and have more performance and drive-ability. The best I can do to show other fellow drivers how much a real world change it was for me was to test as I indicated. I am eager to see others results and kind of like fuelly by looking at an avg of many users under many conditions you can perhaps get an idea how it may perform real world for you.....


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Just tossing this out there; remember that more power takes more fuel. Unless you're very sure the driving style with and without the tune are extremely consistent there's really no way to accurately gauge fuel consumption.
> 
> Most people will realize this, but it needs to be kept in mind.
> 
> ...


Oh I also need to add this was mpg per the cars computer I think most people say dcim. It seems to me in one way it is a more accurate way than going from fill up to fill up since the amount of fuel put in can be influenced on the accuracy of the pump even if you are at same gas pump and nozzle you used before and it has not been recently calibrated. Not to mention unless you are parked on the same side in the same exact spot the car might be leaning at a different angle allowing for more or less fuel to be put in. Also I normally stop when pump turns itself off which can vary pump to pump and depending if you are the only one using said pump there is still variability on how fast it goes in and backs up in the neck. etc... I'm not saying dcim is perfect in its calculations but it is the best real world test comparison I can do... just sayin :th_salute:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

enjoying every ones reports, mileage etc. keep it up!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Just an fyi...turbo diesels are almost always turning the turbo. That's how we get high Compression in the combustion chamber. Compared to a gas turbo that takes awhile to spool. So saying that if you drive lightly you wont use the turbo is incorrect with a diesel.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info djsw, I will admit what I was saying refers to gas engines and while I have driven many diesels pickups and semi trucks I have never had a boost gauge on them and I have never tuned one myself. I will try to keep this brief so we are not high jacking this thread. I don't see why there would be a difference. Not all diesels even have a turbo, they added those to get more power and later some installed intercoolers to cool the added air making it more dense therefore more fuel can be added also increasing available power. The principles are the same the reason it has higher compression is because of the design and the fuel used. With a diesel the heat from the compression ignites the fuel which has a lower flash point than gasoline rather than using a spark plug to do it. Again not all diesels even have a turbo, when they do the boost psi is higher than gas engine and fuel pressure is also much higher. While most diesel owners are only interested in increased power and boost is turned up, to tune you still have to increase fuel to match it and on high power modified pickups they add to much fuel and that's why smoke is rolling out the exhaust. Also just like gas more boost is produced as the load on the engine is increased it does not start off with full boost and if your cruising with light load very little boost is needed.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I wont even get into this argument...but back on topic...Does anyone with this tune know if the torque management was turned off? I know for sure that there is a severe withholding of power pre 2K.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I assume you guys know compression ratios an cylinder pressures are two totally different things. related but different. one you can change but not the other.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting stuff here.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wonder if there's a reason the manufacture didn't tune gobs of tq at below 2k rpms. Talk about sticking the crank, tranny and axles between a rock and a hard place.
I understand in the diesel world 2k could be considered max operating range, but with a 5k red-line on the cdi I don't think that's the case here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably so clowns didn't get out there beating their diesels to death at red lights and blowing their transmissions up


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

money_man said:


> Probably so clowns didn't get out there beating their diesels to death at red lights and blowing their transmissions up
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician




Kinda what I was thinking too.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

DJSW said:


> I wont even get into this argument...but back on topic...Does anyone with this tune know if the torque management was turned off? I know for sure that there is a severe withholding of power pre 2K.


Most definitely still on! You can bypass it if you brake stamp with stability and traction control off. I've launched the car at 19psi. She'll just roast the tires all the way through first gear though. 

The best insurance against a torque hit at low speeds has got to be LRR tires spinning.  LOL


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Most definitely still on! You can bypass it if you brake stamp with stability and traction control off. I've launched the car at 19psi. She'll just roast the tires all the way through first gear though.
> 
> The best insurance against a torque hit at low speeds has got to be LRR tires spinning.  LOL


I was afraid to try that but even with traction control off on a course road surface and taking off at full throttle mine did not spin tires with or without tune. I was thinking maybe I need to look at my tires maybe I have something else on there. Also thanks to an idiot I got to test them at max stop and they held super well! I was not expecting that. But yeah definitely its not turned off probably just modified to come in a little earlier and more the result is the feeling that tune really woke it up.

How do you know your boost psi do you have a gauge or something that reads from obd2 port?


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

How much does this tune cost?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

magnusson said:


> How much does this tune cost?


It's listed on the website. I'm on mobile or I would link you.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Questions for the guys with the tune.. is the car still down shift happy? I would like the car not to down shift two gears when at 1/2 throttle.. I would like it to use the **** torque this engine puts out. I drive a lot in manual mode because of this. Also.. elaborate on the spike you guys get. Like the stock spike but pulls harder? Do you notice it when driving slow?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Duramax tune


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

thmike said:


> Questions for the guys with the tune.. is the car still down shift happy? I would like the car not to down shift two gears when at 1/2 throttle.. I would like it to use the **** torque this engine puts out. I drive a lot in manual mode because of this. Also.. elaborate on the spike you guys get. Like the stock spike but pulls harder? Do you notice it when driving slow?


Honestly I haven't noticed much noticeable change in shifting behavior. I drive the same route everyday and the car still shifts at the same points where there are hills, I change speeds, etc.

The spike still bugs me, its either crawling or flying. There is no moderate acceleration that I have found. Yes I notice it when driving slow, that is the whole problem. I don't need full boost when just casually driving to work.

I think it still needs a little bit more programming work.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine shifts differently and when I am driving easy it's smooth and linear just like I want it. The slight 1 second surge I have is really minor not like he is describing. I haven't noticed the slow spd awkward shifts it used to have. Also if it is still shifting to neutral when you stop I have not noticed it like before.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

It would be nice if TRIFECTA would chime in on some of these concerns/issues that are being mentioned. There are LOTS of people following this thread who will purchase this tune if it gets good reviews (I'm one of them). I know if I was selling a brand new tune, I would be trolling this thread and responding to everything I could, as soon as I could...


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

nah plastic that involves work and


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> It would be nice if TRIFECTA would chime in on some of these concerns/issues that are being mentioned. There are LOTS of people following this thread who will purchase this tune if it gets good reviews (I'm one of them). I know if I was selling a brand new tune, I would be trolling this thread and responding to everything I could, as soon as I could...


Couldn't agree more. That's what I am waiting on. I did fine out from them that the tune remove the 125mph limiter on the car. Dunno if everyone knew that or not.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Couldn't agree more. That's what I am waiting on. I did fine out from them that the tune remove the 125mph limiter on the car. Dunno if everyone knew that or not.


Never even knew there was a limit, I don't think I have ever even had this car up to 100 mph yet.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Luigi said:


> Couldn't agree more. That's what I am waiting on. I did fine out from them that the tune remove the 125mph limiter on the car. Dunno if everyone knew that or not.


I have not even tested the high speed but I did not know that. I doubt I ever take this one over 85 so far its only been up to 75 or maybe 80. I did test the 0-60 as previously posted.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> It would be nice if TRIFECTA would chime in on some of these concerns/issues that are being mentioned. There are LOTS of people following this thread who will purchase this tune if it gets good reviews (I'm one of them). I know if I was selling a brand new tune, I would be trolling this thread and responding to everything I could, as soon as I could...


I was thinking the same thing, I haven't seen Trifecta chime in here about anything in a long time. 
I know I am very interested in purchasing this tune, but not with bugs in the system...


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Trifecta... Come out to plaayy


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Still crickets. 

Anyways for those following this thread and others, I did contact Trifecta directly about a couple things I know have been mentioned as wanted features that we do no have OEM on the CTD. 

I have inquired about adding the regeneration indicator light and a high idle function (activated when cruise button is in "on" position) which I would find useful in my cold climate. 

Their answer was, they need many others to also be interested in these features to possibly include them in a later version. Otherwise it is not worth their time to revisit their tune program to update. 

So if anybody is interested in this tune even down the road please do not hesitate to contact Trifecta directly and ask them to add these simple but useful features. With any luck they will see the new features as a possible edge on the competition.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

td i think they first need to have a solid tune where people are not having "issues" then start refining the tune with the other items that "should" be in there. but it seems once they make a tune it turns into a copy and paste system and move onto another car and they dont "feel" like backtracking. Just seems this CTD is getting screwed all around for support


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Ba ha ha ha. I posted a few things about the fleece tune to have them removed by mod. Because trifecta is a paid sponsor...... That won't comment on their product


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anyone else think that they just remapped the throttle by wire to give lots of input with little "foot-feed"? That would make it feel a lot more powerful until you go for max power/throttle input then you'd have the same as stock. Many things about their description of their product and test results throw up a red flag for me.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Tyranttrent said:


> Ba ha ha ha. I posted a few things about the fleece tune to have them removed by mod. Because trifecta is a paid sponsor...... That won't comment on their product


They were being removed as I was reading them. I thought something was up.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Feel cheap and dirty all of a sudden. Later!

VW TDI forum, Audi, Porsche, and Chevy Cruze diesel forum


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Still crickets.
> 
> Anyways for those following this thread and others, I did contact Trifecta directly about a couple things I know have been mentioned as wanted features that we do no have OEM on the CTD.
> 
> ...


I feel like this thread shows plenty of interest and people have left feedback as to the features that they want from this tune (as well as the issues people are having).TRIFECTA started this thread. You would think they would be checking on it frequently (its been almost 2 months). We should not have to contact them directly to let them know what we want. I would be willing to bet just about everyone that will purchase this tune, will come from these forums. I could see if they were the only option for a CTD tune, but they're not. To say the least, I'm disappointed with the support.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I feel like this thread shows plenty of interest and people have left feedback as to the features that they want from this tune (as well as the issues people are having).TRIFECTA started this thread. You would think they would be checking on it frequently (its been almost 2 months). We should not have to contact them directly to let them know what we want. I would be willing to bet just about everyone that will purchase this tune, will come from these forums. I could see if they were the only option for a CTD tune, but they're not. To say the least, I'm disappointed with the support.


Many very good points. 

If it wasn't for my past experience with them being positive I would likely already move on to another tuner. I still can't believe that they have been so lacking in response to anything about their tune. I am sure that they would have several buyers lined up if they showed even a bit of interest in selling their own product. 

I have not seen any other companies offering a regen light or high idle. They all seem to offer a bit more power and maybe some transmission shifting updates.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Does anyone else think that they just remapped the throttle by wire to give lots of input with little "foot-feed"? That would make it feel a lot more powerful until you go for max power/throttle input then you'd have the same as stock.


No there is DEFINITELY more power, they may have remapped it but the power is there.

I just sent them another email. It's funny cause the only reason I switched from Fleece was the supposed lack of communication and support.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tyranttrent said:


> Ba ha ha ha. I posted a few things about the fleece tune to have them removed by mod. Because trifecta is a paid sponsor...... That won't comment on their product


Funny how that works isn't it, sad is probably the better word.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> No there is DEFINITELY more power, they may have remapped it but the power is there.
> 
> I just sent them another email. It's funny cause the only reason I switched from Fleece was the supposed lack of communication and support.


I did get a reply from Trifecta via email withing 24-48 hours, not to bad. Its not that they are NOT communicating, but I would think they would support and pitch their product a little bit better. They bothered to pay a membership and make this thread. Maybe reply to the members questions and sell some tunes!!!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I really would like to get this tune for my car, the additional features I want would be a plus and I don't think it would be to hard to implement them. Even if it is later down the road updates. 

However, I am a bit concerned about putting a possibly glitchy tune on my brand new car and paying a lot of money to get it. For the most part it sounds like those with the tune are very happy with it, I would just like to see a response from Trifecta and an interest from them to follow up on possible issues. I don't want to buy this tune and be left hanging after if there is a problem.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I really would like to get this tune for my car, the additional features I want would be a plus and I don't think it would be to hard to implement them. Even if it is later down the road updates.
> 
> However, I am a bit concerned about putting a possibly glitchy tune on my brand new car and paying a lot of money to get it. For the most part it sounds like those with the tune are very happy with it, I would just like to see a response from Trifecta and an interest from them to follow up on possible issues. I don't want to buy this tune and be left hanging after if there is a problem.


Understandable, but unfortunately that's a risk you run with any product, especially a low volume product.

I put my tune back on two days ago and while passing someone on the way to work this afternoon a smile came back to my face. Passing power alone is why I got the tune and in that aspect it does not disappoint.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> No there is DEFINITELY more power, they may have remapped it but the power is there.
> 
> I just sent them another email. It's funny cause the only reason I switched from Fleece was the supposed lack of communication and support.


Keep us updated on the reply from Trifecta. 



> Understandable, but unfortunately that's a risk you run with any product, especially a low volume product.


I disagree, this is where a company needs stellar customer service. Especially this type of product.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I disagree, this is where a company needs stellar customer service. Especially this type of product.


I know, I agree completely, and everyone would use their tune if they understood that.

My other thought was I can't blame them for telling you no on adding additional features to people who do not even own the tune. Buy the tune, then we can get together collectively to ask for more features. Power comes in numbers!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Buy the tune, then we can get together collectively to ask for more features. Power comes in numbers!


I guess time will tell.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I absolutely love the tune and am very glad I got it. Power is great and it didn't hurt my mileage at all.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It is kind of funny that there are no replies from trifecta on this thread recently


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I feel like there is a standoff between the people on the fence about buying this tune and TRIFECTA. It's like TRIFECTA doesn't want to be bothered by people who don't actually own the tune and the people that don't own the tune, won't buy it until TRIFECTA provides the level of support a company should be providing with a product of this type. I'm sure this will be "edited", or even removed, but other than a money grab, I see no reason why this thread was even created by TTRIFECTA if they didn't plan on participating in it. Did they really think there wouldn't be questions asked?? I understand it's a low volume product, but don't offer something for sale and then not support it (or even answer simple questions). It really is a shame, as I was really looking forward to this tune and from the folks who have it, it sounds great (minus the glitches), I'm just not wiling to deal with noted glitches (and no support) on a brand new tune, on my brand new car. I'm going to give it until the end of the month and then I'm going with something else.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I couldn't agree with you more, plasticplant. I am glad that I didn't pull the trigger right after it came out. Considering the price of this tune, it shouldn't matter if it's low volume or not. They need to be in here supporting their product and selling their product. It's like walking into a dealership for a car and having all the sales people ignore you.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm definitely in the market for a tune from someone. If there was a tune with decent performance, that smoothed out the transmission, and activated the regen light, I'd buy it today.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> it sounds great (minus the glitches), I'm just not wiling to deal with noted glitches (and no support) on a brand new tune, on my brand new car.


What glitch? The problem I was having with it feeling like a boost spike? I went back to stock, dealership flashed a few updates, and then I reinstalled the tune. Have had no issues since, all I can figure it was a bad flash.

As for the support, the vote is still out on that one.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> What glitch? The problem I was having with it feeling like a boost spike? I went back to stock, dealership flashed a few updates, and then I reinstalled the tune. Have had no issues since, all I can figure it was a bad flash.
> 
> As for the support, the vote is still out on that one.


You talked about the power not being linear, and maybe I missed it, but I don't recall you stating that the issue (i.e. glitch) went away. This is valuable information that could have been share with us earlier. I could have sworn I read that you "just got use to it" and nothing was ever actually fixed.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> You talked about the power not being linear, and maybe I missed it, but I don't recall you stating that the issue (i.e. glitch) went away. This is valuable information that could have been share with us earlier. I could have sworn I read that you "just got use to it" and nothing was ever actually fixed.


Exactly. And you aren't the only person who mentioned it. What updates did the dealer do?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> This is valuable information that could have been share with us earlier.


Chill, I just put the tune back on two days ago. I don't live on Cruzetalk, I do have a life you know.



plasticplant said:


> I could have sworn I read that you "just got use to it" and nothing was ever actually fixed.


No, I said I had adjusted to it for the most part. This was before I reflashed the tune. 

Trifecta just emailed me back yesterday asking for clarification of the problem. They stated almost everyone is at SEMA and my first email was lost in cyberspace. 

I got a response two hours after I wrote them telling them they need to get on the forum and start answering emails as they are losing business.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Exactly. And you aren't the only person who mentioned it. What updates did the dealer do?


Nothing that relates to the tune, I got clarification from Trifecta that reinstalling the tune did not affect any of the modules flashed by the dealer.

Like I stated earlier, I don't know what changed. It's not a perfect tune, but it is MILES ahead of stock configuration.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

They probably could've saved some worry and drama by just posting that they would be at sema and not to expect a fast response for a week or so...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

neirfin said:


> They probably could've saved some worry and drama by just posting that they would be at sema and not to expect a fast response for a week or so...


Agreed but as someone stated they have not responded to anything on this thread which they created for two months...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Kexlox said:


> I'm definitely in the market for a tune from someone. If there was a tune with decent performance, that smoothed out the transmission, and activated the regen light, I'd buy it today.


Message Trifecta and tell them you would like a regen light. If they get enough interest they may add it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> What glitch? The problem I was having with it feeling like a boost spike? I went back to stock, dealership flashed a few updates, and then I reinstalled the tune. Have had no issues since, all I can figure it was a bad flash.





plasticplant said:


> You talked about the power not being linear, and maybe I missed it, but I don't recall you stating that the issue (i.e. glitch) went away. This is valuable information that could have been share with us earlier. I could have sworn I read that you "just got use to it" and nothing was ever actually fixed.


I too was under the impression that there was a drive ability issue related to acceleration inconsistencies. I am glad that this appears to not actually be the case. 

That being said when I bought my Cruze new it took me a little while to get used to the OEM "feel" of the auto trans and the way it drove. I have since become used to the way it drives and I no longer notice anything "unusual".


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad you got yours worked out I have had no problems with mine. Still very happy with it, again what gm should have given us. They finally made a good car but they continue to make it frustrating to buy their products.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Update on mpg after tune. After 6000 miles of driving I can safely say that mpg is at least as good if not better than stock and it is so much nicer to drive! Hwy mpg is roughly the same maybe a little better. City is 3 mpg better on average.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

raffmanlt said:


> Update on mpg after tune. After 6000 miles of driving I can safely say that mpg is at least as good if not better than stock and it is so much nicer to drive! Hwy mpg is roughly the same maybe a little better. City is 3 mpg better on average.


thanks for the update, mileage doesn't suffer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

God I want a tune something fierce. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A regen light might be icing on the cake for me


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I just love the passing power, I'm so much more confident in passing now and it's just plain fun!

I'm averaging 42 MPG with the tune which I'm happy with. The colder temps have started to take it's toll.

I still have that extra Trifecta Diesel tune for sale for those looking


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So which is the better tune? 

Trifecta or fleece


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> So which is the better tune?
> 
> Trifecta or fleece


I like them both but would probably go with Trifecta just for the cost difference alone.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MilTownSHO said:


> I like them both but would probably go with Trifecta just for the cost difference alone.


Its rare to find someone who has experience with two different tunes, great info!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Bringing it back from the dead. 

What kind of performance did you guys see who bought this tune. 

0-60?
1/4 mile?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have an AutoCal that I used to tune my 02 Silverado and the transmission on our 11 Acadia. Could it be used to install a Trifecta tune on our Cruze?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

BlueTopaz said:


> I have an AutoCal that I used to tune my 02 Silverado and the transmission on our 11 Acadia. Could it be used to install a Trifecta tune on our Cruze?


Hello, unfortunately not. You need our proprietary red EZ Flash cable because it is especially coded to work with our software and support communication across the OBDII port with all the vehicles we have a product for.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone needing information about this package please PM us or visit Support

We are available to answer any questions


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking through some of the old pages, someone mentioned they removed the speed limiter which is set at 124, I still get the message at about 115 and it immediately loses power right there. Highest I've had it is 121 but the power loss is instantly felt when limiter message pops on screen. I've had tune couple months now, my impression is trans shifts In town are kind of better but nothing extraordinary still likes to jump back and forth just not as much. Power difference is great feels snappy, Id have to go back to stock to see how big of a difference.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

verstohlen said:


> Looking through some of the old pages, someone mentioned they removed the speed limiter which is set at 124, I still get the message at about 115 and it immediately loses power right there. Highest I've had it is 121 but the power loss is instantly felt when limiter message pops on screen. I've had tune couple months now, my impression is trans shifts In town are kind of better but nothing extraordinary still likes to jump back and forth just not as much. Power difference is great feels snappy, Id have to go back to stock to see how big of a difference.


Contact us via WOT-Tuning support request and we can take a look at your cal. As long as you have high-speed rated tires, we can move the speed limiter up.

Thanks


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any plans for an update? Maybe smooth out the tune a little?

I have never gone over 100mph in my Cruze, but I would definitely want the limiter removed. I have W speed rated tires, and with the Car pulling like a V8 approaching triple digit speeds, I would want the peace of mind knowing it won't stumble over some stupid limiter.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Any plans for an update? Maybe smooth out the tune a little?
> 
> I have never gone over 100mph in my Cruze, but I would definitely want the limiter removed. I have W speed rated tires, and with the Car pulling like a V8 approaching triple digit speeds, I would want the peace of mind knowing it won't stumble over some stupid limiter.


you have a limiter? is it from the tune?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

After speaking with Trifecta all week, we have come to the conclusion that they won't update or remove the speed limiter for the CTD.



WOT-Tuning said:


> Actually, I spoke to the lead Engineer and Vince himself. We cannot raise the limiter on this vehicle. Basically, there are two factors, one, no matter what speed rated tires you have, the chassis wasn't meant to be operated above 115-120. Second, the CTD loses lots of steam up top invalidating the need for higher speed.




The newness of this tune has worn off. I feel I cannot recommend this over the other market offerings. It just isn't quite as polished.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> After speaking with Trifecta all week, we have come to the conclusion that they won't update or remove the speed limiter for the CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]The newness of this tune has worn off. I feel I cannot recommend this over the other market offerings. It just isn't quite as polished.


Everyone gets used to the power they are producing. FYI, none of the products on the market for this vehicle raise the limiter. The ECM used in the CTD is a different beast than anything else currently in the GM arsenal.

For anyone having doubts or issues, feel free to contact us directly for information. What exactly about it needs to be smoothed out? This calibration went through heavy testing and validation. Pretty much everyone that owns it loves it. So, what exactly do you have an issue with?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

going with fleece next week.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Everyone gets used to the power they are producing. FYI, none of the products on the market for this vehicle raise the limiter. The ECM used in the CTD is a different beast than anything else currently in the GM arsenal.
> 
> For anyone having doubts or issues, feel free to contact us directly for information. What exactly about it needs to be smoothed out? This calibration went through heavy testing and validation. Pretty much everyone that owns it loves it. So, what exactly do you have an issue with?





MilTownSHO said:


> Well I've run into one hiccup but from comparing with another member with the same tune I am going to disconnect the battery, reflash, and see if it corrects itself.
> 
> The power delivery under normal throttle is unpredictable. It's not linear at all. Makes it hard to just drive normally.
> 
> ...





MilTownSHO said:


> No I didn't after comparing notes with another tuned member he looked into it as well.
> 
> He seems to think it's a boost spike, which I agree with. He was able to determine that the boost immediately spikes to 19 psi once it shifts into 2nd gear, causing the huge and unwanted surge.
> 
> ...


So Mil and I have talked about this quite a bit. The drivability of this tune definitely suffers. The boost hit is real, and it could be contributing to my extreme mileage loss (think 20%). 

I figured 9months out, we would have some idea if WOT-Tuning plans to update the tune, improve drivability, etc. But perhaps nobody but Miltown and I are experiencing these issues???

I'll probably back out this tune soon due to the drivability issues. The limiter was just the nail in the coffin. At least for now. Hopefully an update will come. Miltown was very vocal about the drivability problems. I was happy to let him take the lead. But now that he has bowed out, I was really wondering if there was anything in the pipe for us Diesel owners.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> So Mil and I have talked about this quite a bit. The drivability of this tune definitely suffers. The boost hit is real, and it could be contributing to my extreme mileage loss (think 20%).
> 
> I figured 9months out, we would have some idea if WOT-Tuning plans to update the tune, improve drivability, etc. But perhaps nobody but Miltown and I are experiencing these issues???
> 
> I'll probably back out this tune soon due to the drivability issues. The limiter was just the nail in the coffin. At least for now. Hopefully an update will come. Miltown was very vocal about the drivability problems. I was happy to let him take the lead. But now that he has bowed out, I was really wondering if there was anything in the pipe for us Diesel owners.


You are correct, we have only had Miltown report sensitivity. Everyone else seems to love the instant throttle response. The reason there has been no update is because there hasn't been a need for one. If we had had a huge outpouring of complaints about the throttle being to sensitive then we would have addressed it, as we did when the 1.4T crowd complained about losing their Select A Tune feature.

It seems to us, that this throttle sensitivity is more of a personal preference sort of thing rather than an actual issue. When we first intoduced the calibration we had a bunch of guys leave FLeece and come to us. So, you are going to see the same sort of results here.

Best I can do is take your comments back to the team for review and see what they have to say. If I have an update for you guys, i will find your WOT-Tuning accounts and send you a message. As far as the limiter, well, as I stated before, none of the aftermarket tunes for the CTD remove the limiter. So, it's not just TRIFECTA.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm still getting used to the surge, it's not on every shift but the way I look at it, if you want it, it's all in the control of your foot. I've been able to get past it just by easy take offs with a low entry into second. And yeah I feel about 124 is where the limiter should be from factory anyways. CTD has some balls getting to the XXX but after about 110 she's already puttered out. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

verstohlen said:


> I'm still getting used to the surge, it's not on every shift but the way I look at it, if you want it, it's all in the control of your foot. I've been able to get past it just by easy take offs with a low entry into second. And yeah I feel about 124 is where the limiter should be from factory anyways. CTD has some balls getting to the XXX but after about 110 she's already puttered out. Anyone else feel the same way?


 With a roll-on from 80 it pulls real good all the way to limiter. maybe you expired the10sec overboost right at 110


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

verstohlen said:


> I'm still getting used to the surge, it's not on every shift but the way I look at it, if you want it, it's all in the control of your foot. I've been able to get past it just by easy take offs with a low entry into second. And yeah I feel about 124 is where the limiter should be from factory anyways. CTD has some balls getting to the XXX but after about 110 she's already puttered out. Anyone else feel the same way?


Yeah, the turbo selection on this engine is what causes the loss of power up top. Like most diesels, you get BIG TQ and not so much HP. I've been in our R&D vehicle, in stock form, it takes forever to get to 100mph. Off the line power was ok. On our calibration, in order to get rid of the lag when you first accelerate, we had to tweak the throttle mapping. Which is why you feel you need to perform more fine control with your foot, but it is rewarding once you do so. 

However, even on our calibration, accelerating past 100 takes some effort. So, if you have reached the limiter, you have most likely been at WOT over ten seconds. Thats a LONG time to be at WOT to get over 110mph


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For the power loss, has anyone reported the Eco shutters not opening fast enough to cool the fmic down from a few highway pulls? Anyone cryo or water spray the stock cooler?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't done a pull from free way speeds to limiter. The times I've been up to 120s was starting at about 20 and getting on it full throttle, there's a nice straight away when I get off the highway going to my house so I take a left after off ramp and turn around to get some more distance and hammer down.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes well Im one of the people who didn't buy a tune yet because of the throttle issue. I don't to buy a tune that gonna ki,l my gas mileage when I am driving it very lightly. If I want power then yes it should be there but not full throttle pulls and you are just tapping On it 



If there was a Satisfaction guarantee of some sort then I would go for it but there are to many people who have not gotten any resolution


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

My mileage didn't change at all.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Yes well Im one of the people who didn't buy a tune yet because of the throttle issue. I don't to buy a tune that gonna ki,l my gas mileage when I am driving it very lightly. If I want power then yes it should be there but not full throttle pulls and you are just tapping On it


^^^ Hit the nail on the head! Couldn't have said it better myself! The tune is not good for daily driving. Even when you try to manipulate the throttle carefully, it takes off like full throttle the second it shifts to second, then kinda dies before kicking back again while keeping the throttle in the SAME position. 

Yes, the power is nice, but it is not a linear or smooth delivery at all. The Fleece tune on the other hand did not suffer this problem. 

For awhile I just dealt with it after voicing my concern, but I took my tune off about a month ago and have no plans on putting it back on. I am enjoying this car more WITHOUT it. 

Do I miss the passing power, ABSOLUTELY! But, I got sick of rapid turbo surge just trying to smoothly leave a stoplight. 

I originally removed the tune because I have been having an issue with the car mis-shifting and lugging/stumbling when first driven at low speeds. Removing the tune did not rectify the issue but I found my daily drive more enjoyable without it, so it stayed off.

My mileage has increased as well. With the tune in the summer I was averaging 38-40MPG, without I am averaging 40-43MPG.

I could care less about the limiter as I don't have much need to take an economy diesel car above 100mph. What I do car about is drive ability and mileage, not to mention wear and tear (and rapid boost from every light can not lead to long term reliability.)

I am NOT trying to bash Trifecta, I think it's great that they offered a tune for the diesel. I did some issues customer service wise but they got worked out eventually and I hold no hard feelings.

The fact is I don't think this tune will ever be getting additional work or updates with such a small market. It's a business decision... I get it.

I think it's awesome how they offered the trade for the Fleece tune, but if I could go back I would still be using Fleece's. The car felt stock until you nailed the throttle, it was not intrusive on daily driving, and IMPROVED mileage by 2-3 MPG. That is where the Trifecta tune is lacking. 

I ran both tunes for almost 30k miles combined, Trifecta for most of those. This has been my experience between the two. 

As they stated apparently other people love it and it works for them, but it doesn't for me.

I hope they figure it out, but until I see an update I plan to remain stock.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

your report could not come at a better time for me an you cemented it for me . leaving for Brownsburg Indiana weds morning an going direct to Fleece
for their tune then up to Lordstown for the tour.

I want a tune that provides better fuel economy with more power on tap for the odd time I want it! as for top end , don`t care.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope they read this and give it some thought. I mean this wasn't cheap.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So I was driving yesterday and thinking about this post. You REALLY have to have a light foot to make this work right. It has taken me awhile but I now have my foot trained to be VERY light. You give it a little gas and it ain't smooth.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Real hip. No offense to me it seems that once they got your money you were ingored. Multiple calls emails etc etc. And no support

We started a topic for issues of the tune and there was never a resolution. If I do get a tune it will be a fleece. Because the power is more controlled and not spiked from what members say and for a daily driver not wanting 100%all the time it's a good thing


Yes I want power on tap. But when I pull the tap


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Good comments, guys/gals. I'm pretty happy with my car totally stock as is but IF I do a tune I'm not looking to turn this into some sort of rip snorting muscle car, I'd like a LITTLE extra grunt but not a major sacrifice in fuel economy or day to day drivability. It seems Fleece is the way to go.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Spoke to Eric at fleece today after chatting a but he chuckled because they just a cruze in there with a "on off throttle" issue of another vendor. Very friendly. There not spending any real time on the cal with trying to get more out of it because of the unknown of the 16 model


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Guys,

We have taken your reports to the engineering team. They are aware of your complaints. Thats about the best we can do. I personally believe that the minute we change our cal, deliver it to you all, most of you will miss the immediate throttle response and extra power down low. Whats going to happen is it's going to feel closer to stock most of the time until you actually punch the throttle. However, most of you say you rarely use aggressive throttle or WOT.

So I honestly ask you, as constructive and subjective feedback: what is the point of paying for a tune, if what you want is for it to feel stock most of the time, and rarely ever go WOT? Is that really how you all want the tuning to feel? I am trying to understand and gauge what CTD owners actually want so I can take this back to the team.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like they don't want the random heavy acceleration when they barely touch the fuel. They want it to feel like stock when driving easy but when they do want the power, it's there. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have taken your reports to the engineering team. They are aware of your complaints. Thats about the best we can do. I personally believe that the minute we change our cal, deliver it to you all, most of you will miss the immediate throttle response and extra power down low. Whats going to happen is it's going to feel closer to stock most of the time until you actually punch the throttle. However, most of you say you rarely use aggressive throttle or WOT.
> 
> ...


First. Thanks for taking our reports to the engineering team. That gives me a little bit of faith. Second. I think Mr. Overkill and Miltownsho said it all. We want the power WHEN WE NEED IT, not all the time. The CTD is not a race car. We should not have to feather the car off a light to keep the boost from skyrocketing. I know for me personally, I want a tune that will improve my MPG without having to change my driving style. I also want something that when I mash the pedal to pass someone (or two or three someones) I get the tune in full force. I think the CTD drives and feels great in stock form. It's just nice knowing that if I need it, the power is there waiting.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

money_man said:


> Sounds like they don't want the random heavy acceleration when they barely touch the fuel. They want it to feel like stock when driving easy but when they do want the power, it's there.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Thanks. Yeah, I get that much from their reports. But, its not as easy to do this since not everyone idea of 'when the power should come on' is the same. We are looking for detailed information. Not over the top wants. What speed, what throttle position is most common when 'punching it', is that 50%, 75%, or WOT? That sort of thing 



plasticplant said:


> First. Thanks for taking our reports to the engineering team. That gives me a little bit of faith. Second. I think Mr. Overkill and Miltownsho said it all. We want the power WHEN WE NEED IT, not all the time. The CTD is not a race car. We should not have to feather the car off a light to keep the boost from skyrocketing. I know for me personally, I want a tune that will improve my MPG without having to change my driving style. I also want something that when I mash the pedal to pass someone (or two or three someones) I get the tune in full force. I think the CTD drives and feels great in stock form. It's just nice knowing that if I need it, the power is there waiting.


Ok, thanks for the feedback. I understand the touchy throttle issue: needing to have more than 10% throttle input or control before the engine decides to give you all it has. So, are we talking about only delivering tuned power at WOT? 50%? 75%? 

Thanks again guys. The more detailed the info I can get the better the engineers will know what to do for a revision.

-Michael


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I get that much from their reports. But, its not as easy to do this since not everyone idea of 'when the power should come on' is the same. We are looking for detailed information. Not over the top wants. What speed, what throttle position is most common when 'punching it', is that 50%, 75%, or WOT? That sort of thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, this is just my preference, but ideally the tunes power would be linear just like it is in stock form. I'd love to get rid of that initial lag, but not at the expense of a crazy boost spike. If that's not possible, I'd like to start feeling the tune closer to 75% throttle, with max power at WOT.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Again, this is just my preference, but ideally the tunes power would be linear just like it is in stock form.


^^^ Took the words right out of my mouth. No ones complaining about the extra power, just the way it is delivered. We just want a smooth predictable delivery. 

The car shouldn't spike boost and go all out just casually leaving a stoplight.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would like to see more boost and transmission type tuning but I do want that performance option or engine smoothing option


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

got my fleece tune on Wednesday an will give a full report in a few days, will say so far very happy. very smooth an predictable an beat my best score twice on my way home.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> ^^^ Took the words right out of my mouth. No ones complaining about the extra power, just the way it is delivered. We just want a smooth predictable delivery.
> 
> The car shouldn't spike boost and go all out just casually leaving a stoplight.


I agree, need some power control. Sudden unexpected acceleration is a problem, especially in winter. 
A nice increase in accelleration from 0-75% throttle and then full boost over 75% I think would be a good balance.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Listen I'm not trying to be an ass. But my 2.2l dodge that I built from scatch that's dynoed at 425hp Yes it is laggy due to the build but that motor drives with more manners then what people say here is happening. it's like me unplugging my waste gate on the 2.2 a d having massive spikes. This has been a long time problem here and it's always the same Anwnser we know of it but that's all we can do. In the dodge 2.2 world we have people doing cals and I tell you mine with all the gobs of power actually gets berrwr gas milage then when it was STOCK!! Why? Because they trimmed the fat down low when not needed and have it adjusted that after x boost and x tps and x wide band = additional power


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> Again, this is just my preference, but ideally the tunes power would be linear just like it is in stock form. I'd love to get rid of that initial lag, but not at the expense of a crazy boost spike. If that's not possible, I'd like to start feeling the tune closer to 75% throttle, with max power at WOT.





MilTownSHO said:


> ^^^ Took the words right out of my mouth. No ones complaining about the extra power, just the way it is delivered. We just want a smooth predictable delivery.
> 
> The car shouldn't spike boost and go all out just casually leaving a stoplight.





Ger8mm said:


> I would like to see more boost and transmission type tuning but I do want that performance option or engine smoothing option





TDCruze said:


> I agree, need some power control. Sudden unexpected acceleration is a problem, especially in winter.
> A nice increase in accelleration from 0-75% throttle and then full boost over 75% I think would be a good balance.


Ok guys. Thanks for the feedback. I took this all the way up to Vince directly and he is sincerely taking a hard look at the feedback. This is looking good in the way of a revision for everyone.

I will keep you all updated but I would like whoever has posted here to go ahead and reply to your WOT ticket letting us know that you are interested in being kept in the loop, or open a new ticket with the same request. We may be in touch with some of you for logs.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

mr overkill said:


> Listen I'm not trying to be an ass. But my 2.2l dodge that I built from scatch that's dynoed at 425hp Yes it is laggy due to the build but that motor drives with more manners then what people say here is happening. it's like me unplugging my waste gate on the 2.2 a d having massive spikes. This has been a long time problem here and it's always the same Anwnser we know of it but that's all we can do. In the dodge 2.2 world we have people doing cals and I tell you mine with all the gobs of power actually gets berrwr gas milage then when it was STOCK!! Why? Because they trimmed the fat down low when not needed and have it adjusted that after x boost and x tps and x wide band = additional power


Lag on a bigger turbo comes with the territory on a build like yours. Same thing happened to me with my Cobalt SS Turbo on a larger GT2871. It makes for a smooth feeling low end in the tuning. This CTD platform isn't that though. You have a small torquey turbo/engine delivering a good amount of low end TQ. Our initial testing had everyone loving the power and throttle response. I guess over time it became too much to baby the throttle on our cal.

I am sure of a positive result, if not for the entire CTD community, then at least for each customer individually.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

it will be one week tomorrow that I have had the fleece 30 horse tune an put a 1000 miles on it an I can say its great. noticed a difference pulling out of their parking lot. the car feels just as smooth as before but as you push a little it comes to life, no lag like before. I will play with the 40 an 50 horse but will most likely settle on the 30 horse full time it suits my style of driving. 99 percent of the time I drive easy an has improved mileage. my best score for 750 mile select is 54.1 highway driving. was 51.3 before. someone with a heavy foot may do worst than stock tune. 
for me its perfect.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

this is not meant to bash trifecta, my son got his trifecta tune for his 2012 eco cruze on Friday an he loves it. hopefully trifecta can tweak their diesel tune to solve the issues some are having.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't have the tune, so I can't offer an opinion on it, but maybe people would like to have the "select-a-tune" feature (I think that is what it is called) where putting it in manual mode or flicking the cruise control switch activates the tune. That is what they do for the gas Cruze's, isn't it (I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere on here, but I really can't remember at the moment haha).


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I will play with the 40 an 50 horse but will most likely settle on the 30 horse full time it suits my style of driving.


The 40 is great for daily driving. That is what I ran with the Fleece tune. 

The 50 is fun to play with but NOT for daily driving.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I don't have the tune, so I can't offer an opinion on it, but maybe people would like to have the "select-a-tune" feature (I think that is what it is called) where putting it in manual mode or flicking the cruise control switch activates the tune. That is what they do for the gas Cruze's, isn't it (I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere on here, but I really can't remember at the moment haha).


Let's work on the main issue everyone is having before we worry about other features. :grin:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> The 40 is great for daily driving. That is what I ran with the Fleece tune.
> 
> The 50 is fun to play with but NOT for daily driving.


installed 40 horse before leaving for work to day an again noticeable increase in power but at cruise still great fuel economy.
very smooth an no surprises.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Let's work on the main issue everyone is having before we worry about other features. :grin:


I figured it might just be an easy solution to the issue of boost spikes because it would drive stock as long as you left it off. Then if you wanted the extra power (pulling out to pass, have a bit of fun, etc) you'd just flick the switch and have all the power. Probably would make the boost spiking less relevant because you'd only be using the tune under heavy throttle issues. I don't think it is a permanent fix for the issues with the tune, but in the meantime could offer a decent solution.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Why shouldn't the throttle be strictly lineal? 10% movement of foot pedal equals 10% available power, 20% =20%, etc. The stock tuning the foot pedal is already greatly biased---20% travel = 50% available power. i would like to to be set up so power given is proportional to % of pedal depressed. Then I would love to buy this tune.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

1877 iris ave said:


> Why shouldn't the throttle be strictly lineal? 10% movement of foot pedal equals 10% available power, 20% =20%, etc. The stock tuning the foot pedal is already greatly biased---20% travel = 50% available power. i would like to to be set up so power given is proportional to % of pedal depressed. Then I would love to buy this tune.


Really I have never felt the stock tune was biased at all.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

oilburner said:


> this is not meant to bash trifecta, my son got his trifecta tune for his 2012 eco cruze on Friday an he loves it. hopefully trifecta can tweak their diesel tune to solve the issues some are having.


No worries! We have heard the complaints and are working on a revision


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

As an update:

We have released a revision to two members here. So far they are enjoying the changes. However, we are waiting on more long-term testing and feedback from them before we go public with the updated release for the rest of you.

Just wanted to keep you all informed.

-Michael


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Any additional information?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Be patient... :grin:


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha. More curious about the types of changes that they are trying to include in a revision.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, we've finalized validation of the new changes to our CTD calibration, and have launched the update. Anyone interested can email [email protected] and we'll take care of you.

@econrey - Changes are all based on customer feedback, primarily related to throttle/transmission dynamics! 





































*

Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel**LUZ/Aisin 6-Speed MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming*

*Specific power increases of:*

+66 [email protected]
+51 [email protected]

*Peak vs peak gains of:*

+50 ft-lbs
+39 whp

Lowers DPF particulate (Soot) accumulation rate while lowering DEF consumption.
Less visits to the dealership: Less likely to require manual DPF regeneration than stock.

*Includes TRIFECTA Flash Loader (EZ Flash Cable)*


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

^^^Beautiful. Now PLEASE build a dpf/def delete tune!! Ill fab the exhaust.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Definitely need a delete


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

magnusson said:


> ^^^Beautiful. Now PLEASE build a dpf/def delete tune!! Ill fab the exhaust.


In a perfect world. Unfortunately the world is far from perfect. I have no doubt in my mind TRIFECTA already has found a way to get rid of all, or most of the emissions equipment. The problem lies with the EPA. If in fact TRIFECTA does have this capability, there would be no way they could advertise it! The fine to a company performing that type of work would be enormous. They would have to sell a delete to every CTD owner out there just to cover the cost of it. My advice would be to stop begging for it over the forum and get on the phone and call them about it. Better yet, just head to their shop.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> In a perfect world. Unfortunately the world is far from perfect. I have no doubt in my mind TRIFECTA already has found a way to get rid of all, or most of the emissions equipment. The problem lies with the EPA. If in fact TRIFECTA does have this capability, there would be no way they could advertise it! The fine to a company performing that type of work would be enormous. They would have to sell a delete to every CTD owner out there just to cover the cost of it. My advice would be to stop begging for it over the forum and get on the phone and call them about it. Better yet, just head to their shop.


well said. every business has a back door.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> In a perfect world. Unfortunately the world is far from perfect. I have no doubt in my mind TRIFECTA already has found a way to get rid of all, or most of the emissions equipment. The problem lies with the EPA. If in fact TRIFECTA does have this capability, there would be no way they could advertise it! The fine to a company performing that type of work would be enormous. They would have to sell a delete to every CTD owner out there just to cover the cost of it. My advice would be to stop begging for it over the forum and get on the phone and call them about it. Better yet, just head to their shop.


Pretty much this. If we ever did devise a way, we would need to build it in to a feature in EZ Flash which you would disable yourselves, along with a disclaimer stating you do this of your own accord.

It would be pretty much the same thing we do now for those that have aftermarket exhausts and need the catalytic codes disabled. We don't disable them in the calibration manually as we could essentially be fined for it. So, we allow the customer to disable DTC's and Monitors themselves via the software.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

oilburner said:


> well said. every business has a back door.


Yeah, we do lots of standalone builds all the time that require that we disable VATS and turn off all the auxiliary systems that you would normally find in a registered road vehicle. We do all the tuning for this guy that builds airboats. Uses the 2.0T and the 1.4T to power them. We tune it. It's pretty cool. We have lots of guys swapping the Camaro drivetrain into older classics. We do those too. We have Euro Sportsters that people build as a kit and implant a 2.0T or a 2.0 S/C or the 1.4T into to. We do those as well. So, the capability for us to do these things is always there


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Pretty much this. If we ever did devise a way, we would need to build it in to a feature in EZ Flash which you would disable yourselves, along with a disclaimer stating you do this of your own accord.
> 
> It would be pretty much the same thing we do now for those that have aftermarket exhausts and need the catalytic codes disabled. We don't disable them in the calibration manually as we could essentially be fined for it. So, we allow the customer to disable DTC's and Monitors themselves via the software.


are you able to or is it legal for you to be able to sell your tune with the ability for the customer to manually regen?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like a win, win tune. Better performance and lower emissions. I wonder how the mpg is effected?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Be patient... :grin:


I assume you were one of the test subjects on the upgraded tune. It must have went well seeing that they released the updated version. What were your impressions? A detailed write-up would be fantastic. Thx!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

boraz said:


> are you able to or is it legal for you to be able to sell your tune with the ability for the customer to manually regen?


I am not entirely sure about the manual regen part. Its something I would need to run by the engineers first. However, it is not a feature we offer at this time since it's emissions related.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I assume you were one of the test subjects on the upgraded tune. It must have went well seeing that they released the updated version. What were your impressions? A detailed write-up would be fantastic. Thx!


Car drives stock until you want the power now, no more feathering the throttle or crazy boost spikes when not wanted/needed.

I have about 2,000 miles on it so far and all is well. 

It drives a lot more like the Fleece tune Danny5 and I originally had (I'm sure he will agree.)

I'll write more later, not feeling that great this evening.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, I'm starting to get "The Bug" again! Thing is I just drop my 100mile commute in favor of a 1/4 mile commute. Still keeping the Cruze though. SO,,,,TO TUNE OR NOT TO TUNE THAT IS THE QUESTION!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Do we all get the upgrade? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Man, I'm starting to get "The Bug" again! Thing is I just drop my 100mile commute in favor of a 1/4 mile commute. Still keeping the Cruze though. SO,,,,TO TUNE OR NOT TO TUNE THAT IS THE QUESTION!


For a 1/4 mile commute... no


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Man, I'm starting to get "The Bug" again! Thing is I just drop my 100mile commute in favor of a 1/4 mile commute. Still keeping the Cruze though. SO,,,,TO TUNE OR NOT TO TUNE THAT IS THE QUESTION!


Get a bike...one you pedal.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

better still walk.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TheRealHip said:


> Do we all get the upgrade? I haven't seen anything yet.


You have to place a request for the update with us.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Would love to tune ours, wife would probably kill me with the new house being built and the baby due at the end of September :grin:


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Had new tune for a day now and pedal is much smoother. Will see how mileage is.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, someone fill in on if there's any mileage increases. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Yeah, someone fill in on if there's any mileage increases.


This. The removal of torque management is a huge bonus - but ultimately, if I'm buying this tune, it'll need to come with fuel economy increases as well.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

MP81 said:


> This. The removal of torque management is a huge bonus - but ultimately, if I'm buying this tune, it'll need to come with fuel economy increases as well.


No mileage increase


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So to the guys who switched from trifecta to a different tune. Will you be going back with trifecta? Or is there still some things to work on?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mileage seems to be a hair better.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> So to the guys who switched from trifecta to a different tune. Will you be going back with trifecta? Or is there still some things to work on?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


No, I heard of the Fleece tune having issues too. One member kept getting a check engine light and their solution was to disable the light. No tune is perfect.

Before they updated the Trifecta tune I would have gone back to Fleece if I would not have had to repurchase the tune. I was just back to running stock as I had removed Trifecta's tune. Now that Trifecta updated the tune, I am happy with it.

The only real difference between the tunes is the price, transmission tuning, and the added bonus that myself and other members did receive notable increases in mileage with the Fleece tune.

I never really expect a tune to increase HP/TQ and get better mileage. Kind of one or the other.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

now that I have been using the fleece tune (30 horse) since june 10th zero issues an better fuel economy for sure. may go back to stock for winter driving. when we go to Watkins Glen in the spring for track time will load the 50 horse.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

For those that were following my saga, I 'traded-in' my Kermatdi Tuner to Trifecta in exchange for their new/updated CTD tune. In a nutshell, I loved the kermatdi tune except when I did some dyno testing the highest mode ("Sport") fluttered noticeably in the midrange and lost power. I'm looking forward to testing out the new Trifecta tune when the cable comes in this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I have finally caught up with this thread. It's nice to hear all this great news. So I am assuming that anyone purchasing the tune now will automatically be receiving the updated one, correct?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So I've had the new tune for about 2 weeks. Mileage is up about 1.5 miles per gallon from old tune. I am pretty happy with this one.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> I have finally caught up with this thread. It's nice to hear all this great news. So I am assuming that anyone purchasing the tune now will automatically be receiving the updated one, correct?


He's back! I would think your assumption would be correct, Luigi. How many miles are you up to now? I want to tune this thing so bad, but it seems like every time I have it in the cart I talk myself out of it. I think I might just wait until the powertrain warranty runs out. Unless TRIFECTA runs a fantastic sale on it...


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys care to list the price of the tunes? I notice Fleece is listed around 7, just wondering if that's pretty fixed price or do they get discounted from vendors?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's listed on their site for $550 with the cable.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> He's back! I would think your assumption would be correct, Luigi. How many miles are you up to now? I want to tune this thing so bad, but it seems like every time I have it in the cart I talk myself out of it. I think I might just wait until the powertrain warranty runs out. Unless TRIFECTA runs a fantastic sale on it...


Haha yeah I am back. I am at 37750 now. I am going to purchase the tune as soon as they run a sale on it similar to when it was first released. IIRC it was about $350 at that point.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Luigi said:


> I have finally caught up with this thread. It's nice to hear all this great news. So I am assuming that anyone purchasing the tune now will automatically be receiving the updated one, correct?


Correct. All new calibrations will be based on the newest offering.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

is this Trifecta tune up available for the 2015 Cruze turbo diesel too?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Luigi said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally caught up with this thread. It's nice to hear all this great news. So I am assuming that anyone purchasing the tune now will automatically be receiving the updated one, correct?
> ...


Any chance of a sale anytime soon??


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

Luigi said:


> Any chance of a sale anytime soon??


interested as well


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

jsucil89 said:


> interested as well


+1!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

pacolino said:


> is this Trifecta tune up available for the 2015 Cruze turbo diesel too?


Yup! And the latest version includes all recent updates from GM as well.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

lovely, please let us know as soon as a sale is available, thank you!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yup! And the latest version includes all recent updates from GM as well.


Were these included in the revised test tune I am still running?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So I know I asked this before but I forget the answer. 

Does anyone have any 0-60 numbers and 1/4 mile numbers? Everyone talks about how well it works and how much faster it feels but I've yet to see any numbers. Especially on the revised tune. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm pretty picky on how my vehicle operates. So far, I'm used to letting off the gas and having the engine provide a considerable amount of drag to help slow the vehicle down, especially going down hills. Does anyone else notice this? Has anyone who has gotten the tune happened to notice if this is affected in anyway?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I'm pretty picky on how my vehicle operates. So far, I'm used to letting off the gas and having the engine provide a considerable amount of drag to help slow the vehicle down, especially going down hills. Does anyone else notice this? Has anyone who has gotten the tune happened to notice if this is affected in anyway?


Off the accelerator would be more accurate since it is a diesel and all :wink:

To answer your question I've noticed no difference


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Off the accelerator would be more accurate since it is a diesel and all :wink:
> 
> To answer your question I've noticed no difference


Hah, fair enough! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yup! And the latest version includes all recent updates from GM as well.


What is the timing of the Trifecta tune going on sale? Hopefully soon as I'm ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

no diff with the fleece as well.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So what would the ranking be between the fleece tune and the new trifecta tune for the people who have used both? Is trifecta back on top?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> So what would the ranking be between the fleece tune and the new trifecta tune for the people who have used both? Is trifecta back on top?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I will never know because the fleece works perfect!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

money_man said:


> So what would the ranking be between the fleece tune and the new trifecta tune for the people who have used both? Is trifecta back on top?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I asked MiltownSHO and/or Danny this same question in another thread...still no answers.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Were these included in the revised test tune I am still running?


I believe so but I will double check for you. If you get a chance, can you please shoot me a reminder via your open request or simply start a new one so I have something to reference in the system? I do my best to remember all the requests but I'm still only human 

Thanks


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel like all the questions about a sale are being ignored...maybe it would be possible to set up a group buy if there are no plans for a sale anytime soon?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I MIGHT be willing to get a tune if there is a group buy and all im still a little "hesitant" with past issues but might be looking better now


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

Luigi said:


> I feel like all the questions about a sale are being ignored...maybe it would be possible to set up a group buy if there are no plans for a sale anytime soon?


I was thinking the same!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Thanks for the interest! I really don't see any GB's in our future. The only time we run specials is for black Friday.

Thanks again for the posts


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Thanks for the interest! I really don't see any GB's in our future. The only time we run specials is for black Friday.
> 
> Thanks again for the posts


So, Tune in around November then? :th_coolio:


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok guys I've read this whole thread..but I'm still a bit confused..for the guys that have the latest tune are you happy with the tune now and is the lag gone when you first take off from a stop...for those who have had other tunes and this tune, which tune would you buy if you were buying now? I sure would like to see a dyno chart for this updated tune to compare it to the first tune that was offered


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Kexlox said:


> So, Tune in around November then? :th_coolio:


That's completely up to you


----------



## nfrosty (Jul 9, 2011)

[QUOTE=WOt

I would do a group buy. Be back on Black Friday!


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

nfrosty said:


> I would do a group buy. Be back on Black Friday!


Same here to both statements!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ixei said:


> Same here to both statements!


As am I. I'm looking forward to a Black Friday sale. I hope they have one.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I purchased the Trifecta tune for the Black Friday sale and received it last Friday. Got it programmed in on Saturday and have had a fair bit of testing done with it. I love it. It shifts a lot smoother now, especially in cold weather when the engine is still warming up. You don't feel much of a difference in terms of power when you're driving lightly, but when you step on it, it goes. The increased power is most noticeable when you're in 2nd or 3rd gear and give it a generous amount of throttle. Other than that, at its core, the car still feels stock and doesn't appear to behave abnormally with the tune installed. This is exactly what I was hoping for from the tune and it delivered.

Thanks for a great product!


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I purchased the Trifecta tune for the Black Friday sale and received it last Friday. Got it programmed in on Saturday and have had a fair bit of testing done with it. I love it. It shifts a lot smoother now, especially in cold weather when the engine is still warming up. You don't feel much of a difference in terms of power when you're driving lightly, but when you step on it, it goes. The increased power is most noticeable when you're in 2nd or 3rd gear and give it a generous amount of throttle. Other than that, at its core, the car still feels stock and doesn't appear to behave abnormally with the tune installed. This is exactly what I was hoping for from the tune and it delivered.
> 
> Thanks for a great product!


Does the tune remove any of the lag when you first hit the throttle from a stop


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

2014Oilburner said:


> Does the tune remove any of the lag when you first hit the throttle from a stop


Some of it. Not all of it. If you leave it in Drive (not the manual mode), it still slips into that neutral state when you come to a complete stop. When you let off the brake it slips back into drive and off you go. I haven't tried leaving it in manual mode (which prevents it from slipping into the neutral state) so that may make quite a bit of difference when taking off from a stop. I'll try tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you noticed any mpg improvement yet?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Have you noticed any mpg improvement yet?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I've been stepping on it pretty hard to test out the increased power so I can't say for sure if it's better or worse. I'm driving a bit easier now on my way to work and back so I'll report back later in the week with my findings.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

LiveTrash said:


> I purchased the Trifecta tune for the Black Friday sale and received it last Friday. Got it programmed in on Saturday and have had a fair bit of testing done with it. I love it. It shifts a lot smoother now, especially in cold weather when the engine is still warming up. You don't feel much of a difference in terms of power when you're driving lightly, but when you step on it, it goes. The increased power is most noticeable when you're in 2nd or 3rd gear and give it a generous amount of throttle. Other than that, at its core, the car still feels stock and doesn't appear to behave abnormally with the tune installed. This is exactly what I was hoping for from the tune and it delivered.
> 
> Thanks for a great product!


Awesome! Glad to hear you are enjoying the programming!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Have you noticed any mpg improvement yet?


You won't mileage stays the same


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

50 HP at 4800rpm? Have you heard that diesel at 3000 rpm ?I call bs. Go read the specs and dyno info on the fleece tuner before you do this. 74hp @ 2100 that's a more realistic daily driver number with 138 ft/lbs of torque. That's on the 30 HP tune. Unless you wanna Rev the piss out of your car. IMO. I'm not even wiring about it till warranty runs out. Have a good one fellas.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The largest horsepower _gain_ occurs at 4800 rpm. The engine redlines at 5k. Peak power isn't at 4800 rpm. No BS anything here.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

But you don't drive your car at 4800 rpm is what I'm saying. Normal rpm for wanted torque is around that 2100 rpm when your pulling out to pass someone.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I want my max horse power gains to be well before 4800 rpm. Agree to disagree. I guess if your at the track and you want to launch at 4800 all the power to you. Most people that do that though dyno their own for specific upgrades to the car to max HP. Eg. Bigger injectors, exhaust alterations, flashing ECU ,CAI. Turbo upgrades, oversize intercooler. That high rpm is just a waste on this application.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

We got this tune about a month ago. I was hoping for performance similar to the Rocketchip tune we had gotten in our Jetta. It was kind of disappointing. Did not really notice much power increase, and actually saw a decrease in fuel economy. We gave it a month. The shifting did seem better, but the rest of it was just what we wanted. I just put it back to stock. Too bad, it was an expensive lesson to learn.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Campbellonh said:


> We got this tune about a month ago. I was hoping for performance similar to the Rocketchip tune we had gotten in our Jetta. It was kind of disappointing. Did not really notice much power increase, and actually saw a decrease in fuel economy. We gave it a month. The shifting did seem better, but the rest of it was just what we wanted. I just put it back to stock. Too bad, it was an expensive lesson to learn.


That doesn't seem right. An added gain of 50WHP and 65TQ at the wheels is a big difference and can be felt. Throttle response, etc, are all affected when you flash this calibration. Did you contact us for support or to voice your concerns?

Definitely sounds like something is amiss and warrants looking into.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

WOT-Tuning said:


> That doesn't seem right. An added gain of 50WHP and 65TQ at the wheels is a big difference and can be felt. Throttle response, etc, are all affected when you flash this calibration. Did you contact us for support or to voice your concerns?
> 
> Definitely sounds like something is amiss and warrants looking into.


No, we did not call for support. The installation did not seem to have any hiccups, so I thought that was all there was.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

We're giving it another try, because it did improve the shifting quite a bit. I can feel it if I really stomp on it, but not if I am driving normal. There may be something else going on affecting fuel economy.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Campbellonh said:


> No, we did not call for support. The installation did not seem to have any hiccups, so I thought that was all there was.





Campbellonh said:


> We're giving it another try, because it did improve the shifting quite a bit. I can feel it if I really stomp on it, but not if I am driving normal. There may be something else going on affecting fuel economy.


Gotcha! Thanks for the update. To be completely transparent, what you are seeing is intended. You won't really feel the power come on unless you are being a little aggressive with the throttle. If you are driving normal, then that's how the vehicle will behave.

To add, our original calibration version was setup how you seem to want it, but there were complaints in this thread earlier on that power was too much during low throttle input. We had enough customers ask for it to be more linear so thats what we did: we went out in our dev vehicle, did a little development to get it to match what customers were asking for, and revised the production calibration offering.

So, you have a linear feeling calibration that will really only tap the added power upon heavier throttle application. Please feel free to contact us directly if you have any questions, etc. We are available to assist.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> To add, our original calibration version was setup how you seem to want it, but there were complaints in this thread earlier on that power was too much during low throttle input. We had enough customers ask for it to be more linear so thats what we did: we went out in our dev vehicle, did a little development to get it to match what customers were asking for, and revised the production calibration offering.


Yep,it's much better than the first tune was! 

On a sidenote, Trifecta, are you going to be revising the tune to include the NOX reprogram that was done as a recall? I have run without the tune since getting the recall performed as I do not want to overwrite the new values.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I asked this question as well. It seems that they are going to do this, but you could also ask and they would send it to you ASAP. Hopefully you get a similar response as to the one I got.


MilTownSHO said:


> Yep,it's much better than the first tune was!
> 
> On a sidenote, Trifecta, are you going to be revising the tune to include the NOX reprogram that was done as a recall? I have run without the tune since getting the recall performed as I do not want to overwrite the new values.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Yep,it's much better than the first tune was!
> 
> On a sidenote, Trifecta, are you going to be revising the tune to include the NOX reprogram that was done as a recall? I have run without the tune since getting the recall performed as I do not want to overwrite the new values.





plasticplant said:


> I asked this question as well. It seems that they are going to do this, but you could also ask and they would send it to you ASAP. Hopefully you get a similar response as to the one I got.


Yep! Just contact us and we can update your calibration so the stock side now matches the version of the OS GM gave you so if you have to flash back to stock, it matches.


----------



## kleinwilliamk (Dec 26, 2016)

Just put the tune in a few days ago - my first impression was where's the 50hp gain? It's simply a smooth power gain - I'm finding that there is no need to smash the pedal down to get up to speed around town. Passing on the freeway is much more noticeable, but still not a real power house, but then again I didn't expect it to be. This tune is like sipping fine wine, it complements the car very well. Smooth reliable power and the shifts are much better when at low speeds, especially when the car is still getting up to temp. 

The car performs much more like a gasoline car, but with the torque of diesel. The turbo lag is still there, but I'm not sure if anything can really be done with that. Overall I'm happy with the tune - just don't expect too much out of it.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

kleinwilliamk said:


> Just put the tune in a few days ago - my first impression was where's the 50hp gain? It's simply a smooth power gain - I'm finding that there is no need to smash the pedal down to get up to speed around town. Passing on the freeway is much more noticeable, but still not a real power house, but then again I didn't expect it to be. This tune is like sipping fine wine, it complements the car very well. Smooth reliable power and the shifts are much better when at low speeds, especially when the car is still getting up to temp.
> 
> The car performs much more like a gasoline car, but with the torque of diesel. The turbo lag is still there, but I'm not sure if anything can really be done with that. Overall I'm happy with the tune - just don't expect too much out of it.


The 50+ HP gain I believe is at 4300 rpm. I would be happy with a 30+ HP gain at 2000rpm even 20+.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yep! Just contact us and we can update your calibration so the stock side now matches the version of the OS GM gave you so if you have to flash back to stock, it matches. "

?? That's not the answer I got??


----------

